# udostepnianie polaczenia sieciowego

## pag-r

Probuje udostepnic polaczenie sieciowe z gentoo na laptopie dla PC (chce zakonczyc instalacje gentoo na PC, ale nie chce mi sie szukac kabla sieciowego i podlaczac go pod ruter, bo ruter mam na pietrze,a kabel ma 3m), wiec wymysliem sobie ze zrobie polaczenie laptop z wlan0 [na nim mam internet] -> eth0 <=> eth0 z PC. I zrobilem to co kiedys na fedorze gdzie bez problemu udalo mi sie wykonac ics

```

#laptop

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:37:1a:2f:de  

          inet addr:192.168.10.1  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

#wlan0 przydzielany z dhcp z routera wifi

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:2b:e8:1c  

          inet addr:192.168.1.12  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.1.12

#pc

192.168.10.2

cat /etc/resolv.conf

namserver 192.168.10.1

route add default gw 192.168.10.1
```

I ping laptop <-> PC dziala, ale juz ping PC -> Internet (czy po domenie czy po adresie IP) juz nie, wiec nie wiem gdzie lezy problem

----------

## Bialy

A masz:

```
/etc/sysctl.conf

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
```

  :Question: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> Probuje udostepnic polaczenie sieciowe z gentoo na laptopie dla PC (chce zakonczyc instalacje gentoo na PC, ale nie chce mi sie szukac kabla sieciowego i podlaczac go pod ruter, bo ruter mam na pietrze,a kabel ma 3m), wiec wymysliem sobie ze zrobie polaczenie laptop z wlan0 [na nim mam internet] -> eth0 <=> eth0 z PC. I zrobilem to co kiedys na fedorze gdzie bez problemu udalo mi sie wykonac ics
> 
> ```
> 
> #laptop
> ...

 

Na SNAT sie nie wyznaje, ale nie mozesz zrobic po postu maskarady?

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.10.0/24 -d 0/0 -j MASQUERADE

Podajesz tez ip laptopa jako dns server, masz odpalony jakis dnsforwarder tam? Np. dnsmasq.

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> A masz:
> 
> ```
> /etc/sysctl.conf
> 
> ...

 

a widziales "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" w jego poscie?

----------

## pag-r

probowałem też z MASQUERADE i efekt byl dokladnie ten sam, w kazdym razie znioslem router, znalazlem jakis kabel ethernetowy i podlaczylem sie bezposrednio pod router, wiem ze to nie profesjonalne, ale szkoda mi bylo czas na kombinacje  :Smile: . w kazdym razie dziekuje za odpowiedzi i sugestie

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   A masz:
> 
> ```
> /etc/sysctl.conf
> 
> ...

 

Widziałem, ale bez zmiany tej wartosci nie chciał u mnie forwardować pakietów ("echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" też mam w skrypcie).

----------

## pag-r

fakt, tego nie mialem wlaczonego, aktualnie instaluje kde4.3, ale sprawdze po instalacji czy to faktycznie byl problem, teraz troche odchodząc od tematu: co zrobic zeby localhost startowal mi z systemem  :Smile: , wiem ze to dziwne pytanie, ale kiedy zrobilem upgrade kernela z 2.6.26-r5 do 2.6.30 to zeby uruchomic localhost musze logowac sie na roota i wpisywac

```
ifconfig lo up
```

 co jest troche malo wygodne, a kiedy skrobie cos w php, ciezko bez localhosta, w koncu  *Quote:*   

> there's no better place like 127.0.0.1 

   :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*    *Bialy wrote:*   A masz:
> 
> ```
> /etc/sysctl.conf
> 
> ...

 

Conajmniej niemozliwe. o_O

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*    *Bialy wrote:*   A masz:
> 
> ```
> /etc/sysctl.conf
> 
> ...

 

Powiedz to mojemu systemowi. Pół dnia szukałem w skrypcie błędu/literówki.

Po zmianie pliku sysctl.conf wszystko zaczęło śmigać że ho ho  :Wink: 

----------

## pag-r

schizujecie mnie panowie ze zaraz chyba sprawdze  :Smile: 

instalnalem sobie kde4.3 i smiga pieknie tylko ze nie mam dzwieku :< i googoluje juz od 2h bez skutku zadne reinstalki alsa-x nic nie daja, moduly sie niby laduja a cisza zarowno z glosnikow jak i sluchawek :/

----------

## Belliash

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> schizujecie mnie panowie ze zaraz chyba sprawdze 
> 
> instalnalem sobie kde4.3 i smiga pieknie tylko ze nie mam dzwieku :< i googoluje juz od 2h bez skutku zadne reinstalki alsa-x nic nie daja, moduly sie niby laduja a cisza zarowno z glosnikow jak i sluchawek :/

 

w mixerze wylacz wyciszenie i dodaj sie do grupy audio  :Wink: 

----------

## Bialy

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> schizujecie mnie panowie ze zaraz chyba sprawdze 

 Tylko, że odpowiednio napisany skrypt iptables też potrzebujesz  :Wink: 

----------

## pag-r

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> w mixerze wylacz wyciszenie i dodaj sie do grupy audio 

 

to bylo pierwsze co zrobilem, z tym wlasnie mialem problem przy laptopie i kombinowalem ale tutaj to nie dziala niestety i gpasswd -a pag-r audio tez wykonalem :/ i wciaz nic, i co dla mnie dziwne w alsamixer nie ma PCM, moze cos ominalem w rozwoju alsa(y?) ze juz modulacja kodowo-impulsowa nie jest uzywana?

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Tylko, że odpowiednio napisany skrypt iptables też potrzebujesz 

 

czy ja wiem a nie wystarczy zwykle 

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.1.12
```

 ?

----------

## Belliash

eeeeeeeeeeee... ja mam PCM.... zaloz osobny watek o tym to pomyslim  :Wink: 

----------

## Bialy

 *pag-r wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Tylko, że odpowiednio napisany skrypt iptables też potrzebujesz  
> 
> czy ja wiem a nie wystarczy zwykle 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -d 192.168.10.0/24 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
```

Powinno wystarczyć.

----------

